# Anybody else shoot at a 45 degree cant



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

I only see other peoples posts about either shooting upright or sideways. Ive always shot a bow better at 45 degrees or so. I just took that to slingshots naturally when I started and still do this. I've tried both the other holds but I'm noticeably more accurate with a 45 degree cant. So does anybody else find this style effective?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I do mostly. I like shooting all ways though.
I think it's called 3/4 hold. Not sure though


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I read about it being used by several other shooters. Tried it but could not get any repeatable accuracy. If it works for you, great. Enjoy and shoot straight.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I shoot that way some time it depends on the slingshot that I am shooting at the time.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i sometimes do also. and when its going good, it looks like a curve ball being thrown into the target.


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Its all about practice. Any way you practice most is the way thats most effective for you because of the amount of skill you have cultivated with that particular method.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

> So does anybody find this style effective?


Several shoot that way. Here's a pic of Jim Harris. He's not quite canted to 45, but not straight-up-and-down or gangsta either. Jim's a former ECST winner. I'd say that's pretty effective.


----------

